
Ask HN: How can I get more stable career as a software developer - faureka
I have been working as a software developer for 3+ years now and due to a string of bad decisions and trusting easily I have ended up switching 4 jobs in past 3 years. Hence my hireability has gone down and hence I am struggling to find a stable, long term working condition. Also my skill sets have increased in terms of backend engineering in interviews I am unable to give any concrete answer to domain specific knowledge input. This becomes a hinderence for many companies. Any input in terms of how I should approach next steps and choose a stream to work and also where should I start will be great help.
======
anoncoward111
Was laid off by $BIG_CORP after 4 years and have now spent the last two
bouncing around at least 4 other companies.

This road is really hard, I agree. All I can say is don't be too hard on
yourself-- it's them, not you.

Send out hundreds of applications, network constantly and give concrete
answers in interviews that aren't too wishy-washy.

I don't have any magic bullets besides persistence and budgeting really hard.
Good luck!

